# Allergy tablets/inhaler during downregging



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
We are about to commence IVF again and start downregging with supercur on Tuesday. At the moment I am  taking anti allergy tablets and an inhaler for a cough that antibiotics failed to shift, I have been on them one week and am due to see doc next Fri for review, the cough is improving but hasn't gone but it isn't an awful cough by any means. GP thought it was caused by an allergy rather than infection. 

Will these have any effect on the downregging drugs at all? I know ideally no tablets/medication are best and I will stop them if they could have a negative effect. I had thought I would ring the clinic on Mon as GP not likely to know but the sooner I stop them if that will be the advise the better I figure!! 

Thank you, also a pre-emptive question, if I may   recent periods have brought with them the joy of a lot of pain again - usually focussed on one day only but the pain is pretty horrible - I have taken one dose of feminax the last 2 months and this has worked very quickly and very effectively, if this should happen again are feminax OK to take?  The pain, when it comes, does feel unbearable and travels all down my legs, GP said probably related to age!! 

Thank you for any help you can give. x


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

You don't state exactly what you are taking, so it is impossible to comment.

What inhaler are you taking - is it salbutamol (blue) or steroid (brown) and I take it that it is puffer you suck into the lungs.

What ''anti-allergy'' tablets are you taking - there are many that could come under that category - antihistamines, steroids etc etc.

Feminax - which one are you taking - the one with ibuprofen, the one with naproxen or the one that is paracetamol and codeine?

More info and we can help you.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Hi
yes, sorry bit lacking in useful information!   

Feminax Ultra - 250mg naproxen

Allergy tablets - cetirizine hydrochloride
Inhaler - Symbicort in a turbohaler - is this enough? information, there appears to be quite a long list of very long words of ingredients!? but happy to type it if required. 

Thanks again


----------



## Mistletoe (Holly) (Jan 1, 2007)

Firstly, it is very unlikely that your inhaler or antihistmine has been studied with IVF medication specifically. During the down regulation stage there is probably no information.

If you want data in pregnancy, the symbicort has been shown in animal studies to have adverse effects, but at very high doses compared to the amount given to humans and the amount absorbed systemically after inhalation.
There isn't any data, according to the company, on pregnancies exposed to the combination or the formoterol alone. Budesonide inhaler has been shown to be safe in pregnancy (in terms of malformations) in humans based on data in 2000 women. Long term use of steroids in pregnancy can cause some effects in the baby and the risks versus the benefits of treatment for an individual has to be assessed. e.g. Ensuring someone does not have a severe asthma attack in pregnancy which could also be harmful to the foetus could mean the benefit of treatment outweighs the risk.

Cetirizine - Again the company say that there is limited data on exposure in pregnancy, but animal studies do not show toxic effects. They advise caution.

In terms of the naproxen - this is a non steroidal anti-inflammatory. Most clinics advise avoiding NSAIDS around embryo transfer and implantation. If you wanted to take it for the pain of the down regulation bleed, then I think this is far enough away from ET to be OK. Some clinics, mine included give a single dose of NSAID at egg collection for pain, but then advise avoiding them from that point on. The drug is out of the system within 3 days.

If you are wheezy, NSAIDS can cause wheezing in susceptable asthmatics to do be careful if you could be sensitive to them.

I think you should still discuss all your medication with your GP and with your fertility specialist, as I am not in a position to be able to advise further or decide whether you should or should not take these drugs. Your own doctor can assess the risks versus the benefits with you and assess your medical condition.


----------



## Tiny21 (Jul 24, 2007)

Thank you for the comprehensive answer.  

I will call the clinic tomorrow, I haven't often found GPs that great in relation to these kind of questions but I will call him and ask. 

I am glad to hear that it sounds like I can take the feminax if I need to this month as it will be a long way away from ET. It may be that the downreg bleed is quite different to my period so might not be an issue. 

Thanks again for such detailed information


----------

